# Swift Sundance 590 PB



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi
Saw the above van on a site recently (I think I've got the model right)
but was unable to figure out what the PB stood for. Usually you can work out the abbreviations such as EK for end kitchen but couldn't on this one.

Can anybody help please


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi, I think its PR and may mean panoramic rear lounge.
Colin


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

You're right Colin it was PR (I've just been told I was wrong yet again by my wife).

It's been bothering us both so thank you.

Regards

Dave


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

nomad said:


> Hi, I think its PR and may mean panoramic rear lounge.
> Colin


Or even parallel rear, we've got one (Bolero version) and don't know exactly what it means!

Whatever, its like a caravan in reverse!!

Gary.


----------

